# Plants turning brown.



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I recently had to shuffle some plants due to over growth. They are now turning brown. It is mainly my wisteria, amazon sword and corkscrew. Is this normal and is there anything I can do?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anything else change? Are these plant sbeing shaded now? Is it the top or bottom of the plant? More info needed.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nothing else is different. The water conditions and lighting are identical (maybe fewer nitrates). It is the tops of the plants going about half way down.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

if your not already adding co2 you could try that, flourish excel is great and made my tank much more robust, its made by seachem.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That won't stop the plants from turning brown. Are the plants themself brown, or are they being covered with a brown substance? Are you adding any ferts? Stocking levels? Plants affected (again). Tank size (again).


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

It is a 10 gallon. The plants affected are wisteria, amazon sword and corkscrew. I use Flourish weekly and excel every 3 days. The plants were all fine before I moved them around and have been for some time until now. Upon further inspection, they are not brown...they are turning tranparent? Please see pics. Before the move, they were a very vivid green. Occupants are two blue rams and two ottos.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats an easy one to diagnose.
Lack of Iron.
Moving the plants has caused the roots to also be moved. The plant must now search out new sources of iron (its an immobile nutrient). Prune leaves and either wait or add iron to the tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As a side note, excel may be killing your vals.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome...add iron and stop using Excel. Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Use a half dose of excel.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, just out of curiosity, what is your pH? Do you do anything to manipulate the water for the rams?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I use ro water and pete filter. Ph is 6.4


----------

